# Any plans for this type?



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll bet your friendly local pet store can start you out with a plastic aquarium that's most of that in one piece. You will have to wing it as to connection to outside, but think PVC pipe.

I've heard that bees will resist living in that much light, so you may want to research what they did about that.

It is cool.
Bill


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

looks like a six sided fish tank with a wood top hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## rg58612455 (Jun 15, 2015)

You could always go for an observation "room"


















These are not mine. Some pics I found on the web.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So this is a 6 sided fish tank made out of the plexiglass.
I'll bet ebay has it for sale as big as your pocket book can manage.


----------

